# Black Diamond Blasting grit



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone used this in an aquarium?
Does it alter pH or KH?
Can you get it around here?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I did a quick search on it on the net and came up with this :
Black Beauty Abrasives
Black beauty abrasives also known as coal slag, black diamond, black blast and boiler slag is an inexpensive media. It is one of the safer forms of abrasive media, containing less than 1% or no silica. Black beauty media also produces little dust, however, may release hazardous air pollutants (HAP) into the surrounding air.

Black Beauty abrasives are made from crushed liquid coal slag from utility boilers. The abrasive contains iron (Fe), Aluminum (Al), Magnesium (Mg) and Calcium (Ca). The media comes in sharp angular grains ranging in many sizes including coarse, medium, fine and extra fine grained. 

I would be leery of using it in an aquarium; but it may be ok . It depends on exactly what compounds those metals are part of . I would guess the grit would likely raise the pH and general hardness.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O no. I won't if that is indeed coal slag !!!!

Does it worth saving $30 for a substrate that will sit in the tank for years and years?

Elle is organizing a group buy


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

should I just use the Estes marine sand if I want black sand with *NO* buffering?


----------

